
Circumventing Fuzzing Roadblocks with Compiler Transformations - wyldfire
https://lafintel.wordpress.com/2016/08/15/circumventing-fuzzing-roadblocks-with-compiler-transformations/
======
wyldfire
> increase code coverage with AFL (and potentially other feedback driven
> fuzzers, e.g. libFuzzer

...

> AFL provides a different approach to cope with strcmp and memcmp functions.
> An example of the approach can be found in AFL’s instrumented_cmp.c file.

libFuzzer can hook these comparisons [1] to find the magic values.

[1] [http://llvm.org/releases/3.8.1/docs/LibFuzzer.html#data-
flow...](http://llvm.org/releases/3.8.1/docs/LibFuzzer.html#data-flow-guided-
fuzzing)

